# Health Alert For Women



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

An important video every woman should view then please send the link on to every woman you know. :ThankYou: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D_5tXybj-E


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 03:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749969


> An important video every should view then please send the link on to every woman you know. :ThankYou:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D_5tXybj-E[/B]



Yes this is extremely important information! One of my sister's passed away from this dreadful disease. It did appear much like a reaction to a bug bite... and the antibiotic even appeared to 'clear it up'.. so the 'bite-theory' seemed to be confirmed....only the inflammation came back and yes it was the Inflammatory breast cancer. 
It is so 'sneaky'... and usually doesn't show up in regular mammograms.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you, Marsha. So important. So scary.
xoxoxo


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 02:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749969


> An important video every should view then please send the link on to every woman you know. :ThankYou:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D_5tXybj-E[/B]


thank you I myself had never heard of this type of breast cancer but knowledge is power


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 23 2009, 04:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749983


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 03:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749969





> An important video every should view then please send the link on to every woman you know. :ThankYou:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D_5tXybj-E[/B]



Yes this is extremely important information! One of my sister's passed away from this dreadful disease. It did appear much like a reaction to a bug bite... and the antibiotic even appeared to 'clear it up'.. so the 'bite-theory' seemed to be confirmed....only the inflammation came back and yes it was the Inflammatory breast cancer. 
It is so 'sneaky'... and usually doesn't show up in regular mammograms.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Terry, 

When I posted this I thought it was very informative, important information, and this forum was a great place to get the word out to a lot of women. I never thought it would actually hit so close to one of our own. I am truly sorry for the loss of your sister. :hugging:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting that link. BC runs through my family and I lost a lot of cousins, an aunt and my GM to this dreadful disease. :smcry:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have seen a couple of reports on IBC, but this is the best & most graphic video. I wasn't aware it could start out looking like a simple bug bite. Thanks for posting the video. :goodpost:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

this makes me scared! Thanx for posting this...
I have a question though... i had a rash (kinda like hives) on my abdomin... alittle was on my one breast... but now its gone. I thought it was related to having a reaction to medicine that i couldnt handle. My question is... will the rash go away if a doc gave you medicine for it... or will it just continue to get worst no matter what?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Mar 24 2009, 07:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750561


> this makes me scared! Thanx for posting this...
> I have a question though... i had a rash (kinda like hives) on my abdomin... alittle was on my one breast... but now its gone. I thought it was related to having a reaction to medicine that i couldnt handle. My question is... will the rash go away if a doc gave you medicine for it... or will it just continue to get worst no matter what?[/B]



The abdomen isn't involved - just the breast - some were given an antibiotic, which "seemed" to take care of the issue. Unfortunately they were misdiagnosed. Watch the video again, again, so nothing is missed.

What you most likely had *was *a reaction to a medication - often a reaction will appear in large prickly patches on the chest, abdomen, back, and extremities, but not necessarily in that order or all at the same time.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for linking this very informative video!

I have never heard of IBC and I'm so happy that I was informed. 

I'm definitely going to share it with the women in my life.

Thanks again :heart:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I had never heard of this before either. THANKS for posting it.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for passing on this informative link :ThankYou: My sister's best friend died of this just last month and a co-worker of mine died from this a couple of years ago. I lost my mother to breast cancer also, but the more typical variety. All 3 women were in their early 50's! The disease is so sneaky, I find it terryifying


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so much as i always thought you had to have lumps to have breast cancer  I just turned 40 and had my first mammo and had to go back and i was scared to death. I ended up having an ultrasound as well as another mammo - i was very nervous and still have to go back in 6 mos so still nervous  I was watching the doctors which i like and they said 80-90% of breast cancer are people who have no family history another thing i thought you had to have a family history  they said 10-20% is from family history. I realized just recently everything i thought about it was wrong so trying to learn more and hoping for the best as my dad's mom's sister had breast cancer post menopausal. My gyno said if post menopausal then most likely not genetic. 

Someone stated taking hormones for menopaus can increase odds of breast cancer - is this true?


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

thank you for this link.. i have never heard of ibc before. my mother had a lump in her breast that was taken out when she was in her late 30s so im always afraid of finding a lump in my own breasts.... never can be too careful. i am passing this link to all the women i know to raise more awareness to this silent killer. 

this forum is such a wonderful place, not only for information on our beloved fluffs, but also for women. thanks again!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

thank you for the education i will be sure to pass this video around to all my friends.

I think alot of breast cancer has been miss diagnosed but I think it is getting better as they better educate us. I had a SIL that was misdiagnosed and lost her battle leaving behind 2 small children. For her this happened 15yrs ago so I I am a firm believer in listening to your inner voice and when something does not seen right by all means react. 

Also, did you know breast cancer is not just for women......Yes, men can get it too! Breast cancer for men is More common than you think.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I just found this out from my accountant as her son had a lump on his breast and she said if you think it is hard getting a mammo as a woman you should try it as a man lol - she was getting her mammo and saw her son at the place and cracked up like what are you doing here and he said that was brutal mom and then not to mention there are all women here - he was ok but i never knew this until she told me -- so i told dh he needs to start doing his breast exams monthly 



QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Apr 11 2009, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760871


> thank you for the education i will be sure to pass this video around to all my friends.
> 
> I think alot of breast cancer has been miss diagnosed but I think it is getting better as they better educate us. I had a SIL that was misdiagnosed and lost her battle leaving behind 2 small children. For her this happened 15yrs ago so I I am a firm believer in listening to your inner voice and when something does not seen right by all means react.
> 
> Also, did you know breast cancer is not just for women......Yes, men can get it too! Breast cancer for men is More common than you think.[/B]


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Over the weekend I saw a program on Discovery Health about IBD, and I thought this article was deserving of a bump for the newbies to watch.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so glad you decided to bump this article, I have never heard of this before and will inform my sister, daughter and daughter in law and will forward this info to friends and relatives. Thanks for the information.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Thank you for posting this. I had never heard of it, but it is something that all women should be aware of.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you so much for posting this Marsha. I have also never heard of this before. I have a lot to learn! I feel so bad for the 16 yr old grl who died and was afraid to tell her parents. That is just heart breaking. Thank you for raising awareness!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

A bump up for the newbies to see. This information is so very important. :yes:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Just another bump for the newbies to see!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Since I bumped this up for the latest newbies, we've had many more arrive here, so this is for all of you. :thumbsup: The link is in good working order. See post #1


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting, Marsha! I never heard of it before. 
Hugs
Kat
Edit; and I just realized that the thread was posted a year or so ago, yet I missed it, so thanks also for bumping it


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Thank you so much for posting, Marsha! I never heard of it before.
> Hugs
> Kat
> Edit; and I just realized that the thread was posted a year or so ago, yet I missed it, so thanks also for bumping it


Your welcome, Kat. Tell your friends so they too can pass on the information.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Woops! Double posted!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Woah... I'm so glad you posted this as I've never heard of IBC before... I'll be passing the video onto my friends. Thank you so much!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Marsha i'm glad that you bumped this post again. I don't know how i missed it the first time. I have never heard of IBC before and it's just so scary.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

kodie said:


> this makes me scared! Thanx for posting this...
> I have a question though... i had a rash (kinda like hives) on my abdomin... alittle was on my one breast... but now its gone. I thought it was related to having a reaction to medicine that i couldnt handle. My question is... will the rash go away if a doc gave you medicine for it... or will it just continue to get worst no matter what?


If the rash is from a medicine, it will go away when you stop taking the medicine like an allergy when you take away the allergen. Tho I had hives that I am pretty sure came from the antibiotic they gave me when I had surgery and they came out only 3 months later. So it's not always the case.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you for the link. I had never heard of it either. I will pass it on to my daughters and sisters.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

In my sister's case it was a localized rash on her breast and truly did look like a bad bug bite. The antibiotic appeared to clear it up. However, the rash once again re-appeared shortly after and it was thought it simply wasn't totally cleared with the first round ( as is often the case where infection seems to be gone but a residual amount of bacteria remains and it multiplies and then it 'takes off again'. The second round once again seemed to be clearing it up... but never did 100% so further testing and the cancer was found to be the issue all along. needless to say it was shocking as none of us had heard of this dreadful type cancer.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I didn't see this when you originally posted it either Marsha. I also have never heard of IBC. Amazing how many you would expect to know about it don't. That makes it even scarier to me. Thanks Marsha.


----------

